# THE MYSTERY of the Uber Eats disappearing order... no closure



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

So I was doing Uber Eats yesterday (Sunday) and I get a decent order for an omelet and some breakfast meat from a breakfast/lunch only spot that is popular. They have a few local locations. They are not regional or national.

I arrive and grab the order. My app also said arrived. I get back to the car and my app is on Uber Eats with the order detail screen up. I put it on my windshield phone holder then I happened to get sidetracked for a moment and picked up a piece of mail i had in the car that I grabbed but haven't read yet. As I open the envelope to see what it is about (turned out to be an advertisement from my bank), I notice the UberEats screen change to the map and then on the bottom says I am online. So I put the mail down and checked my phone. No order. No cancel notification. I check my earning and says rider canceled. Hmm, that is odd. However, I also noticed the timer for the order was 1:03pm and it is close to 2:45pm.

So.....curiosity killed the cat and I called support. As usual, they are "more than happy" to help me. She told me to hold for a moment because she was going to contact the customer. She comes back and tells me the customer said they did not cancel. She then says, "Upon checking here, our systems indicate that you canceled the order. But don't you worry, this must be a glitch and I will make sure this is not counted against you". Ok? I explain that in order for me to cancel, I need to go through many steps to verify that is what I want to do and I did not do cancel it and if I did, I would have known. I asked then if she was sure that the customer did not cancel. She said the system says that I canceled.

As many of you with experience will probably say, you feel the customer probably canceled and they lied to Uber and just enjoy the free food. Yea, I get it. However, why did the order disappear without a notification where I had good cell service and why did support state that the system blamed me? I will say I have been on Uber Eats several years and never canceled after a pickup. However, I never marked the order as picked up so how would that count against me anyway unless the restaurant reported it as theft?

Anyone got any thoughts on this mystery?


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Which bank was the letter from? Was it a credit card application?


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> Which bank was the letter from? Was it a credit card application?


🤷‍♂️ The Bank of NOYB. And it was third party advertisement for car insurance, in which my lovely financial institution loves to share my information with marketing companies, who in turn send me stuff with my bank's logo on it thinking it is important so I open it. I am happy I had a chance to answer your completely non-relevant question.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The Jax said:


> I happened to get sidetracked for a moment and picked up a piece of mail i had in the car that I grabbed but haven't read yet.


Was it your typical spam-looking mail, or was the envelope designed to look “urgent” so as to lure you into opening it?


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Was it your typical spam-looking mail, or was the envelope designed to look “urgent” so as to lure you into opening it?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Support lied because they did not want to pay you for the cancel. Customer cancelled because it took too long. Lesson: Start order right away.


----------

